# Topics > Test of artificial intelligence and robots > Turing test >  Eugene Goostman, chatterbot, Vladimir Veselov, Eugene Demchenko, Sergey Ulasen

## Airicist

Eugene Goostman on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Eugene the Turing test-beating 'human computer' – in 'his' own words"
Algorithm pretending to be 13-year-old boy passes Turing test among third of judges – read some past conversations

June 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Interview with Eugene Goostman, the Fake Kid Who Passed the Turing Test"

by Doug Aamoth
June 9, 2014

----------

